# Polk Audio SR6500 6.5" Component System



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

These are brand new still in the original box and have never even been removed from the plastic wrap. If you have ever experienced these then you know these are great speakers.

Polk Audio SR6500 2-Way 6.5" Car Speaker | eBay


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Great speakers but sitting at $600 with 6 days of auction hardly qualifies a deal.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree that the price has gotten high (not that I'm complaining ). I guess it's that supply demand thing. Since they don't make them anymore this is a rare opportunity to buy these in new condition so as they say they are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. They were a good deal when I originally listed them for .99 with no reserve but within 24 hours went to $500.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 2 pairs sitting


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

That's great! So why the sad face? You have the option to make probably $1,000 plus or a great start on a killer sound system.


----------



## Troy9 (Nov 22, 2009)

i can't believe these speakers fetch so much now..very nicely built speakers though..


----------

